# Argggghhh im so cross with myself !!!



## dirtyprincess (May 8, 2010)

Ive just got back from work and was feeling down so guess what i did ?
I bought a curry ate it all and now i feel bad for spending money that i should be saving and for eating a really big and unhealthy food !!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 8, 2010)

Even when you eat healthy, you shouldn't deny yourself anything (in moderation of course).  Start fresh at your next meal or tomorrow, but don't beat yourself up about this.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Even when you eat healthy, you shouldn't deny yourself anything (in moderation of course).  Start fresh at your next meal or tomorrow, but don't beat yourself up about this._

 
Great advice! It's ok to have treats once in awhile, but try not to go overboard. Schedule small portioned out goodies once in a while, and let go of slipups--get back on board ASAP!


----------

